# Weekly competition 2007-15 (2, 3, 3OH, 4, 5, BF)



## AvGalen (May 20, 2007)

Time for bed for me 

2x2x2
1. U2 B' L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 D B' R B2 R2 B' D' B2 R' B R' B2 U2 F' L' F2 U2 R'
2. F2 R' D L F' L2 U2 L B' D2 B U R2 D R2 D2 L U2 L2 F2 D F' R2 F' D'
3. F' D' L2 U R U B2 R' D2 B U2 L F2 L' F R F D' L B U2 B R U' B'
4. R U' B' R F2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 U' R U' F2 D' B' L' D' B U2 F L' B' R' B
5. B2 D2 R B' R U L2 U' B' R' B D R F' D' R F2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B R2

3x3x3
1. B2 F R' D' U' L R F' L' D2 U' B2 F' D L' D2 L' U F' D U L' D2 R' F2
2. B2 F2 U2 L D U2 B' F2 D2 U' L' R' B' D U2 F2 U' L' U' L B F2 L' B' D
3. F D' U F' D F R2 B2 L2 D' U' F' D U2 R' U B2 L B2 D' B2 D' R2 U' L'
4. D U B F' R D2 L' R' B2 F' D2 U2 F2 L' B2 U B' D2 B' D2 F L2 R D B2
5. D2 B' R D' B L2 R D B2 F U' L D2 U F2 R2 F' L D2 U2 B2 L R2 F' R

3x3x3 One Handed
1. D L2 D' U' B F2 U' F D U2 F2 D F L' R2 D U B' U B' L' D B2 F D
2. R F' U' L F L2 U2 R B D L2 D' B' F' D2 U R2 D' F' D' B2 R' B' R D
3. F' L2 F2 L' B2 F D L2 R F' L' B F2 U' R D' U' F2 L' R2 B' F2 L2 R2 D2
4. R2 D2 U B2 F L2 R2 F' L B D' B' L R B D U' B D' L' B F' D' R' U2
5. D' F' L2 R2 D' B' R D R B F' D2 B L2 R' D2 R' D2 U2 L' U2 L B' F R'

4x4x4
1. R B2 L' D' u' B d L U' B' f' F2 L2 B' b' f' l' R2 F' d' b f D2 d u' L2 D' d' B' l2 B f' D2 d2 b2 f F' r f' d'
2. f2 l2 r' d B F R' b' R2 D L F2 u' f u' R' f' D2 u b D' d L' U B r2 f d2 B' l' r' B2 L' r' u2 F r' R2 b' d
3. b' U' F' U2 b' U2 B b2 f F' L2 r' B2 f2 F R' D r' D B' D2 F2 U' b2 l' d U' L2 B2 f2 d2 L U' f' l2 u' L l' U' R2
4. L2 R b' F2 r2 b' u2 b f F2 U' R2 D2 U' R2 b2 F L' r2 B F2 L' R b2 U' l r2 f d2 B f R2 B2 f' l' d u' l2 R' f2
5. f2 D l2 f' D2 l r d' f2 l' d2 f2 F2 l' B D d2 b2 l2 f2 l b' D2 R2 f' l2 r2 B' b d2 u' U' L' d' u2 F2 u b U B'

5x5x5
1. L2 l' r R' D2 d u' U b2 R2 B r2 B F' L D2 u2 F' R2 u2 L' l2 r' R2 f2 R' B' b l2 B2 U L2 R2 b r R2 D r2 d' l2 d' u2 B L2 R' U b' D B2 b' u' F u l' r' D u' B' r' R
2. r' u2 l' r' F' r' b D r' b U f2 D2 d u' U l U2 l' D' u2 U R' f2 R' d' l2 R' u L' l2 r R2 D2 d' u' U' B L2 l R' b' R2 D2 U' f2 u l' f F u2 F' r U2 F2 l2 u' f r2 R
3. u2 U B b' D' B' b' f F u2 r' f' F' r d u R b f' D' B f D' b f' D F2 D2 U' b d' R' B2 L l' b L r' b2 L d U' L' B F2 R D2 B2 F2 u U R2 u r' b2 F r U' l d2
4. b' u' U b2 d' R' d R F' u2 b u l r2 R f2 D2 u r B' b' f2 F' l2 F2 D2 d2 u2 r' B u' l d F' D' d' u' U' B2 f2 l2 u' L l' r2 u' L' u f2 D2 b2 D2 B l' D2 d b2 r' b' u'
5. D f d2 f' r u' L2 F2 u U2 B2 b2 f' F' u U2 L' u2 B l r R u' B L2 r' b' F2 R2 f' F2 r d' L2 r2 R' b2 L2 U' f2 L l f2 D' u2 U f' U2 B d2 L l2 r R D2 b' f2 r' F' u

Blindfolded
2x2x2
1. R F R B2 L2 F' U2 L2 D2 F' U' R B' U' F L' D B' D2 F2 U B2 R D' B2
2. F2 L' F2 U' L' D B' R' D2 B D2 B2 U L' D' F L2 B' U L U2 L' F' R B
3x3x3
1. R B L2 R' B' L R D2 B2 L2 R D2 U L' B' F' D' L' R2 D' U2 B' F2 L R'
2. B F' D L' R F2 U2 B' F R2 B' D2 F U2 F R' F2 L U2 F' U B2 F' D2 U2
4x4x4
1. F2 L2 R B' l2 U r2 B b l' r2 D r' F D2 f D2 u f' d u b2 f' d U b2 d l2 f' d2 l2 r2 B2 R u' U2 L' D F2 D'
2. R' d f' d' U' b f F2 r b D B' F r D' u2 L R2 d' u2 U2 F2 D2 L' u U' f' l r2 F2 u' l2 R' d' L r2 u l' f2 F2
5x5x5
1. D' d' B2 u U2 B R F U' B2 F r2 U' f r2 f2 L U b' L' B2 b2 f' F d' u2 l B R F2 d U' L' b f' F2 R b' r' D d' U B2 f' d b2 r b' f2 D2 F2 U' r2 R d2 L2 u' L u2 l2
2. F2 d' u2 L l' r' R' b f2 D L u' B u2 f d' l' r' b l' r F D' U2 l2 u b F' D' l F2 l' D' l2 f' l' R' b' F L r2 u U F2 L b2 U2 l2 R2 D' r b' l' b u' L l' r2 d2 U2

Results from last week will be available tonight in this topic: 
http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=614
As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.

This weeks competition still doesn't include some Other events for competition yet because no event has gotten 10 or more votes yet. If you want more events, please vote in that topic! Some puzzles ALMOST have the 10 votes, so you can make the difference!


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 21, 2007)

3x3x3: Average - 28.67
30.11 27.08 28.83 (19.48!!) (32.88)
Exceptionally easy solves, the middle 3... 19.48 was a PLL skip.

4x4x4: Average - 2:04.45 / 124.45
1:59.80 OP (1:43.58) (2:20.92 P) 2:18.16 O 1:55.39

5x5x5: Average - 2:46.57 / 166.57
2:46.11 (3:01.98) 2:52.91 2:37.69 (2:34.17)

...Need a new battery for my Stackmat, I keep missing the spacebar with JNetCube (or the selected button focuses elsewhere).


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 21, 2007)

Taylor Houlihan

2x2x2
Avg. 11.66
Times. 10.66, 12.47, 11.86, (12.88), (9.46)
Ouch... Not so good...

3x3x3
Avg. 25.11 
Times. 26.01, (25.05), (30.31), 24.14, 25.19

3x3x3 OH
Avg. 1:56.60
Times. (2:12.97), 1:53.08, 2:11.70, 1:45.03, (1:21.62)
Can I do the fourth solve again, I lost a little more than 20 seconds because JNetCube stopped working, and wouldn't let me stop the timer.

2x2x2 BLD
Best. DNF
1. DNF
2. DNF

3x3x3 BLD
Best. DNF
1. DNF
2. DNF


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 21, 2007)

Only a few weeks (I think three?). Not sure how, but it may have turned itself on and off while in my backpack on long car rides...


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ExoCorsair_@May 20 2007, 11:30 PM
> * Only a few weeks (I think three?). Not sure how, but it may have turned itself on and off while in my backpack on long car rides... *


 Strange... how ofter do you use it?


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 21, 2007)

I think I averaged using it about an hour and a half or so everyday.


----------



## Erik (May 21, 2007)

Erik Akkersdijk:

2x2: 4.14
Times: 4.93, 4.13, (5.03), 3.35, (2.58)
Too bad about the 2 bad solves... (I was thinking about writing: "2 bad" but that's rubbish English  )

3x3: 13.94
Times: 13.05, 14.11, 14.65, (15.41), (12.03)
Sub-14...

OH: 26.98
Times: 25.68, (24.56), 27.75, (32.40), 27.52
I hate V-Perms!

4x4: 1:01.67
Times: 1:02.02 (P), 1:04.40 (OP), (1:09.16) (O), (56.66), 58.58 (O)
stupid O parities...

5x5: 1:57.03
Times: (1:51.61), 1:53.06, (2:09.78), 1:59.46, 1:58.58

--BLD--

2x2a: 1:38.20 tried playing around with different buffer and other algo's... baad
2x2b: 49.80 normal

3x3a: 3:24.34
3x3b: 3:39.33

4x4a: DNF (of course DNF but I solved all edges and corners )


----------



## pjk (May 21, 2007)

3x3 Speed:
19.45 (15.61) 18.92 18.53 (22.42)
Avg: 18.96

Very, very bad... I had a lot of lockups and couldnt find pieces at all, and a bad PLL execution. I can't do much worse than this.

3x3 OH:
(59.81) 53.00 (51.20) 53.24 53.39
Avg: 53.21

This was nice for me. If only I could get my LL down, my F2L is always sub-30. Check the Standard deviation on that!

4x4 Speed:
1:25.98 1:25.88 (1:17.50) 1:19.61 (1:27.16)
Avg: 1:23.82

I have lots of room for improvement... but still decent.


----------



## dbeyer (May 22, 2007)

Erik, do you use the LRU subset alg for the V perm?

and where the hell are your 4x4 bld times?! I've been training, I hope to compete again soon


----------



## dbeyer (May 22, 2007)

3x3x3 BLD:
S1. 2:22.66
S2. DNF (2:34.26 setup turn?) odd ... F solves the edges ... whatever
 ... do I win 

5x5x5 BLD:
S1. DNF (37:44) forgot to fix Corner Parity + 1 commutator in a pickup cycle.
S2. DNS ... got really confused ...
Peace,
DB


----------



## Toojdwin (May 23, 2007)

Name:Trevor Davila

3x3
Times: 25.31, (30.06), 24.70, (22.97), 27.80
Average: 25.94

3x3 Blindfolded
Times: DNF, 4:06.75

Wow, BLD was pretty bad





Trevor


----------



## AvGalen (May 24, 2007)

Name: Arnaud van Galen

2x2x2
Times: (9.78), (8.34), 9.57, 9.32, 9.26
Average: 9.38
Comment: Consistent, but I need to improve. I am making no progress on 2x2x2.

3x3x3
Times: (30.72), 28.72, 27.87, 25.61, (24.88)
Average: 27.40
Comment: Pretty good. Please notice the nice downwards trend.

3x3x3 One Handed
Times: (45.93), 56.33, 1:06.23, 58.94, (1:09.05)
Average: 1:00:50
Comment: Very bad. I should cube under tired/exhausted/late/bad-light conditions. I started good, but ended bad 

4x4x4
Times: (1:40.40), 1:58.28(O), 1:43.02(P), 1:45.79(P), (2:23.91)(OP)
Average: 1:48.70
Comment: Very bad. I should cube under tired/exhausted/late/bad-light conditions. I started good, but ended bad

5x5x5
Times: (2:43.22), 2:57.24, 2:49.69, (3:18.96), 3:04.31
Average: 2:57.08
Comment: Very bad. I should cube under tired/exhausted/late/bad-light conditions. I started good, but ended bad

2x2x2 blindfolded
Times: DNF, 1:07.20
Best: 1:07.20
Comment: New tactic: Fast on the first, faster on the second 

3x3x3 blindfolded
Times: DNF, DNF
Best: DNF
Comment: 1st: Almost finished after 10 minutes. I only need to swap to edges (not possible). I mad a wrong analysis and had 2 corners swapped. This could/should have been a sub 11! 2nd: VEEERY hard scramble. Got disturbed after 15 minutes and couldn't finish 

I will leave for Rome + Italian Open in 4 hours and won't return untill monday. This means next weeks competition will start 12 hours late.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 24, 2007)

2x2:
10.84 11.02 08.53 (06.28) (11.06)
Average: 10.13

Fastest Time: 06.28
Slowest Time: 11.06
Standard Deviation: 02.11 

3x3:
(23.06) 24.88 23.39 23.53 (25.39)
Average: 23.93

Fastest Time: 23.06
Slowest Time: 25.39
Standard Deviation: 01.02

4x4:
1:42.11 O (1:39.78 O) 1:40.98 P 1:51.38 O (2:01.36 O P)
Average: 1:44.82

Fastest Time: 1:39.78
Slowest Time: 2:01.36
Standard Deviation: 09.19 

5x5:
2:51.67 3:07.59 (2:49.09) 2:53.22 (3:12.30)
Average: 2:57.16

Fastest Time: 2:49.09
Slowest Time: 3:12.30
Standard Deviation: 10.44 

2x2 Blindfolded:
DNF 1:35.19


----------



## Cubinator (May 25, 2007)

3x3 Avg: 29.4
27.58 28.21 (37.91) 32.41 (24.95)

Tried something new on the third one (and you can see how it went  ) and messed up the F2L for the fourth. Ah well...wasn't terrible

3x3 Blindfolded:
6:22.39 DNF

I think I messed up edge permutation on the second one. It was six minutes. 

3x3 OH Avg: 1:32.33
1:25.93 (1:03.97) 1:33.13 (1:36.76) 1:32.93

I stink horribly at OH...I should really practice it more.

I'll save the 4x4 for after I lube it


----------



## dbeyer (May 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Erik_@May 21 2007, 09:39 AM
> * 4x4a: DNF (of course DNF but I solved all edges and corners ) *


 Go Erik! Haha


----------



## Erik (May 25, 2007)

I can't do the centers (yet) of the 4x4 BLD, I could understand if some of you might see my participation in this event as a way of getting more points, if that is so I'm willing to not post the 4x4 tries untill i've fully mastered the centers. I merely compete for my own motivation of learning 4x4 BLD..


----------



## dbeyer (May 25, 2007)

Who cares what some people think. Arnaud is hosting it, if he disapproves (mind you others might influence his decision) then that is the ONLY reason that you not participate. Nothing wrong with practicing  And what you had to say

"(of course DNF but I solved all edges and corners   )"

is more than others can say, keep at it Erik!


----------



## tsaoenator (May 26, 2007)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3: 13.61 12.23 12.41 (11.52) (14.74) ==> 12.75
Good
3x3x3 BLD: 1:29.84 DNF ==> 1:29.84
Average
3x3x3 OH: 29.03 33.72 28.47 (27.58) (33.83) ==> 30.41
Average


----------



## gillesvdp (May 27, 2007)

Name: Gilles van den Peereboom

Event: 2x2
Average: 10.07 seconds
Individual times: 10.88, 10.76, (11.52), (6.70), 8.56

Event: 3x3
Average: 18.23 seconds
Individual times: (20.71), 19.78, 17.08, 17.83, (14.75)

Event: 3x3 One-Handed
Average: 27.67 seconds
Individual times: (30.55), 27.54, 28.40, (24.70), 27.06

Event: 4x4
Average: 1:48.83
Individual times: 1:42.28, (2:00.68), (1:31.89), 1:48.93, 1:55.28

Event: 5x5
Average: 3:23.05
Individual times: 3:38.37, (3:42.91), (3:03.57), 3:09.87, 3:20.90

Event: 2x2 Blindfolded
Best time: 46.31 seconds
Individual times: 46.31, 1:02.93

-------------------
Comment:
I can't win every time..


----------



## dChan (May 27, 2007)

Daniel Chan

3x3x3 Avg. 27.22
(25.53) (34.59) 28.21 26.38 27.09

3x3x3 One Handed Avg. 54.48
52.09 53.77 57.58 (43.10) (1:17.81)

Not bad considering I only changed my method last Saturday. 2x2x2 or Extended Cross, Full Fridrich 2L with all the nifty tricks, Compound OLL(Lucas Garron's idea), and PLL with recognition by piece tracking and continuous blocks of color. Muahahaha. Sounds almost exactly like Macky's method without full OLL. I don't like that 1:17.81 on my OH though, that's like... just horrible for me and came out of nowhere.


----------



## Hubdra (May 28, 2007)

3x3: 26.93
Times:24.59 (29.21) 25.38 30.81 (22.29)

Too lazy to do the others. Oh well. Next week I think I'll train 5x5


----------



## AvGalen (May 29, 2007)

It's great to see so many regular competitors improving and every competition seems to have a new competitor also!

Erik, don't worry about the 4x4x4 blindfolded-points because:
1) I know you are seriously attempting it.
2) That is exactly why you get points for ATTEMPTING puzzles.
3) You actually get 8 points if you do at least 2 blindfolded solves. You already get these 8 points because you also do 2x2x2 blind. You will only get extra points if you win a blindfolded event and for that, you have to solve it!
4) Like you need the points anyway


----------

